# straight line........ god did not intend that for skylines!



## martin-reyland (Apr 8, 2002)

ok after reading all the posts which dirk started I could not help thinking to myself how come the skyline has become a 1/4 mile machine, surely its advanced chassis is better than that. 

on the 8th of nov we are at palmers circuit in bedford, lets have some skylines showing us the way on twisty black stuff , ronnie is coming along....... any takers (not taking the pish, genuinely want you there)


martin


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Who's organising it?

Cem


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Martin,

What's the noise limit now? I've been there several times and was close to the limit each time but I understand Palmer has since reduced the limit after/during the SIDC day fiasco..?


----------



## martin-reyland (Apr 8, 2002)

its Redine magazines track day, open pit lane and only £100 not sure how many places left. all the details are in this months mag. not too sure about noise limits
martin

p.s. Dirk bring your car!


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

*Bedford*

I'd love to come but mine failed the noise test there by a mile, even with a 7db reduction using the bung it would be borderline. Plus I'd probably break the gearbox AGAIN.


----------



## Eagle Eyes (Aug 24, 2002)

*noise limit*

try this : www.palmersport.com/redline

James


----------



## rallymad_nad (Feb 16, 2002)

101 and 87dB. Check the link out.

Noise limits at Bedford. 

Nad


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Ugh - Redline trackday, and only £100?
Sounds like an accident waiting to happen.

Cem


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> *Ugh - Redline trackday, and only £100?
> Sounds like an accident waiting to happen.
> 
> Cem *


not that we are elitist or anything!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Bedford*



Tim said:


> *I'd love to come but mine failed the noise test there by a mile, even with a 7db reduction using the bung it would be borderline. Plus I'd probably break the gearbox AGAIN. *


You should buy some smaller shoes !!     

Hope its back up again soon matey.

James..:smokin:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> *Ugh - Redline trackday, and only £100?
> Sounds like an accident waiting to happen.
> 
> Cem *


Now thas an elitest misinformed comment if ever there was one  

TBH Redlne isnt really in the MaxPower/FastCar style of "Boyracer" mags at all that a lot of people tar it with, but thas besides the point...

This is the second Redline track day at Bedford, and if you look at whos running this time, and look back at last time its NOT a trackday full of twatty boyracers and crashes AT ALL, its full of very very serious motors, motors that would give most the UKs skylines a good kicking around the track (cause ive yet to see a skyline in this country thas really set for trackdays barring Shins).

Skylines, esp R32GTRs, would make amazing trackday cars, TBH mine wont see the track tho, im more into the dragstrip and mainly the road. And a screamer pipe wont pass any noise regs....


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

SteveN said:


> *Skylines, esp R32GTRs, would make amazing trackday cars*


Embarrassingly, my car was only used for going to, going on and returning back from trackdays from when it landed in the uk until when I owned it 
A very good track car by all accounts.
Now it goes to work and back every day. The oil got too hot after 4 laps of Donington a month ago so will not return to the track until I get that sorted (fine on the road).

I am sure that there are plenty of track skylines (Peter Everett for example) that you have missed.

Dave


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

And Ronnie's R33.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

LSR said:


> *And Ronnie's R33. *


Bearing in mind Ronnies was already mentioned and hes going to the aformentioned trackday i didnt think he needed mentioning


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

SteveN said:


> *Now thas an elitest misinformed comment if ever there was one  *


Why is it when you criticise one of the top shelf car magazines you're classed as elitist? What an absurdity.

Ever done a track day at Trax with a mixed class? Certified suicide.

Cem


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

Why is it soo bad?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

SteveN said:


> *Now thas an elitest misinformed comment if ever there was one
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


You should have seen the twatting some of the skylines were giving some very serious motors at SPA.  

Howsie


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

*IMPO*



SteveN said:


> *TBH Redlne isnt really in the MaxPower/FastCar style of "Boyracer" mags at all that a lot of people tar it with, but thas besides the point...*


Well I think it's well fitted in that category..... and if it wasn't they wouldn't promote sales in the spotty yoof category. Shame on them that their editorial can not hold itself up without the odd tart splattered all over the page. 


Anyway, back on topic........

Almost any trackday, without a threshold or categorised running is a kamikaze pilots wet dream. Seen it too many times


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

SteveN said:


> *motors that would give most the UKs skylines a good kicking around the track (cause ive yet to see a skyline in this country thas really set for trackdays barring Shins).*


Now thas an elitest misinformed comment if ever there was one 

Cem


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Redline is aimed at younger people, but no way 13-19 age group mags like MaxP, FastCart, and Revs are.

TRAX sessions do have some offs, but ive never seen any real collisions, so god knows where the suicide thing comes from.

The GTR session at TRAX was totaly the opposite tho, goes running over to the track when they came out, to be greeted with little more than a parade lap and booting it down the long straights. Not really getting the most of the track time or cars. We (and all the other peole that rushed over to see the GTRs tearing round) got bored and wondered off.

Been to plenty of trackdays, and various tracks, involving skylines and none seem to ever be driven particularly hard. Closest i seen to that was infact the Redline R33GTR at JapFest at Coombe and that was bog standard at the time.

And like i said, the last day at Bedford was done very well with some very serious cars and no problems at all, if it was a wild free for all i REALLY dont think all the veeery expensive machinery thats going would go, do you?

And the only way peoples misconceptions that skylines dont make good track cars will ever change is to show them... (as what i typed earlier was "bait" if nothing else...)


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Hmmm. I do know what you are saying Steve. I watched the skylines at JapFest and Trax and to the oberver it did look a bit slow and processional. Maybe a lot of the drivers are like me and going out to get used to the cars on the track and not seasoned track experts. Also, maybe they wanted to have a blast around the track and not stuff their cars like other marques 
When the evos came out at JapFest, they seemed like a bunch of loonies. Simon Norris went off twice whilst being 'chased' by my mate (with me in the passenger seat as usual ) in his evo6 makkinen.
Don't know why the skylines seem so slow but they do.
BUT
I have been in the passenger seat of Andre Sombergs R34 race car around Donington. That was :smokin: 
Also out on the same day with Jamie Martin in his R34 GTR (sold now). 100 mph full lock sideways around many of the corners in the wet. Chased a 306 Touring car for a bit.
This was not slow 
PeterE pedals his car around at a fair rate of knots as well.
Methinks you need to go to a 'proper' GTR trackday and go out with a few 'proper' drivers! 
Depends who is driving the car I guess


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Well,

I can understand what Steve means, but to be fair I think that most of his post is bait !!!   

I have only been to a few trackdays as an observer, but wanted right from the word go to get my car to a spec that would suit the track. Unfortunately the bills are getting so high now that I wont be getting decent brakes, or decent suspension, so I will be a bit nobbled for a while, but there are a few cars out there that are track orientated as much as a normal roadcar can be.

Peter
Shin
Ronnie
Jez
Ron Kiddell
Dave C's dragon car
Cems Nur
Ian Sutton
Hugh Keir

More than a couple, and all over 500bhp.

Thats not a bad start of the top of my head. Although TRAX seemed slow, it wasnt until Buster spun off that you realised just how fast they were travelling. F1 looks pedestrian behind the AMG pace car, but when you hear that thing its having its knackers thrashed off - so speed can be deceptive  !!

J.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

johnnyTightlips said:


> *Why is it soo bad? *


Because you've got people hammering around in Saxos et al who could just go out and buy another one at the end of a months earnings at McDonalds, on the same track as people with £40k+ cars.

Now _that's_ an elitist comment, but true I reckon..


----------



## Marco polo (Aug 6, 2002)

come on skylines!!

even i'll be there in my inferior 400bhp rwd cossie....catch the old shed if you can LOL   

as mills lane says...."LET'S GET IT OOOOOOOOON" 
:smokin:


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

IMO i think its down to people wanting to protect their cars to a degree , thats why you dont see many on the track .

Another reason is cost for instance , if they have an " off " in their skyline how much will it cost to repair  or what if they suffer engine failure  

Then there are some people who just plain dont want to go near a trackday .
I am one of those people that trackdays have never appealed to me in the slightest  

And there are those skylines that are no longer suitable for trackdays like Andys car , Project X and the Lemon etc etc .


----------



## Marco polo (Aug 6, 2002)

Hi Dean

you should do track days they are awesome and better than any road racing .lol.. you can fully open the car flat out on the track.

on road you can't even use about 20% of the cars capabilty......what i can't understand why build /buy a fast car if peeps aren't go going to track it or race it ...

i know they cost alot of money we are all in the same boat..if we were to crash our cars it would cost just as much to repair but who cares ,thats why we do track days is for pleasure of it..

most peeps think that power is the key on track...defo not the case.it's suspesion and brakes /driving abilty  


i suppose it's up to the person what they want to do with there cars .....but if they have just done them to show off and not use them on track whats the point of having a fast car..just to say hey look at my car ...it's fast you know .....lol....pmsl .....

Marco




   :smokin:


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Martin*

Hello Mart,

My car has no problem going round corners, I would be there but unfortunately it will be in Greece at a show when this event is happening. The only thing that makes it drag is the suspension and its settings, if I change the suspension back to normal HKS stuff and change the toe in and cambers it is ready for the track again.

As for SteveN and ' I havent seen any bad ones at Trax', well if you were there three years ago you would have seen a Subaru and a Mercedes both flip onto thier roofs. Side by side with someone who has spent 100 quid on thier car including the 60 quid of petrol in the tank who think they can give a Skyline a run for its money is dangerous. If you dont think so, tell me when you are your next trackday and I will go and buy a Rover and well race  Its not elitise or disrespectful to these owners, just common sense. As for Redline and being aimed at more conservative readers, what a load of nonsense

Anyway, dont know what you are worrying about with young guys in cars, Martin H on the track in his Ford thing is worrying enough, lol.

If my car is in Greece but I get to stay here which is looking likely, I will come up in my Stagea if you like, that'll be fun.

Laters

Andy


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Marco polo said:


> *Hi Dean
> 
> you should do track days they are awesome and better than any road racing .lol.. you can fully open the car flat out on the track.
> 
> ...


Hi Marco , 

Id never consider trackdays as they dont appeal to me .

Ill tell you why people build fast cars and then dont track them , its because a lot of people including myself dont want the extra risk a trackday poses . 
Whether that be through driver error , mine or someone elses also not being covered by their insurance should the unthinkable happen is another excellent reason .

The cost to repair a skyline should it get damaged would cost much more than a cosworth to repair not to mention the time it would take to source the body panels  .

Ive no doubt people who do trackdays absolutely love them and get many hours of pleasure telling other people what cars they left for dust through the corners , straights etc etc and I wish them all the best with future ones .

Your right about the power thing not being the key to a trackday better of spending it on brakes and suspension , as the old Pirelli Advert goes " Power is nothing without control " .

As for your last point , 
Are you saying if you dont track/race/drag a fast car then you shouldnt own a fast car ??????
I own and will continue to own a fast car because when i go for a drive I dont want to be just " Traffic " I want to feel good while driving along and I feel good driving a fast car and just because i dont engage in any form of motorsport does not mean i should be excluded from owning one .

Dean


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Howsie said:


> *You should have seen the twatting some of the skylines were giving some very serious motors at SPA. *


 Oh that reminds me, on the same weekend as Spa there were a couple of Skylines giving it large for charity on Ingliston circuit, most of my passengers would happily provide testament to the effortless speeds involved.

If your still not convinced of the Skylines trackday minerals consider that there were only two cars making over 100mph in the back straight of the circuit, and the other one was a Westfield Megabusa.


We rock on safe circuits


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Andy I have so much respect to your car one reason is you have been able to do exactly what I had in mind for my ride... I mean down to the Turbo Sepcs.. 

If any of the guys up here think a GTR is no good for a track day they are very wrong, Andy's GTR, Cems, Shins, Rods and many other guys on this fourm can make other supr car owners die in envy..... Why may you ask its because of the AWD the GTR possesses, the AWD comes on at light speed,, I been threw a round about at over 100Mph I watch the MFD push 45% of the power to the front and the major problem is that the GTR askes for more power. it scares you to death..... 

I have not pushed the GTR. and it gets scary when you think you have touched that limit and the car says back to you is that it ?


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

*GTR & Track days*

this is odd. 

The whole point of the GT-R was for the track- thats why it has fancy steering and stuff like that. All for JTCC.

the skyline is not really a drag car at all- to make a 10 second car, you need rather a lot of power and torque in a skyline cos they're so damned heavy.


[ disclaimer ]
Having said that, i love drag racing and i love skylines, so i like seeing all the good work of people such as andy, gary, mark, rod and so on, so this post is not an excuse to start another argument about santa pod please.
[ end disclaimer ]


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

I don't think there was ever any doubt about the Skyline's ability as a track car...that is a historical fact, but it has also proved extremely capable as a drag car as well.

Some of those design elements that made it such a good track/road car also contribute towards its potency as a rapid drag car. 
Ok, so it's nothing like the big top fuellers, but it certainly gave everyone else at TOTB and SP a target to beat.

29 wins in 29 races in the TCC

Now it's a drag queen.

So what's the next challenge for the Skyline? 
(Suggestions on the back of a £20 note sent to my address please)


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

John Lowe said:


> *So what's the next challenge for the Skyline? *


 For a GTS to take the RWD category at TOTB3 

Only then will our dominion be complete


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

bladerider said:


> *I can understand what Steve means, but to be fair I think that most of his post is bait !!!   *


Got me there!    

Truth is i jus wana see some GTRs give it loads, lol.

Like someone said about the EVO drivers at Japfest being mental, well TBH i jus call that proper trackday driving, not dangerous, jus giving it 100%.



> _Originally posted by Dirk Diggler _As for SteveN and ' I havent seen any bad ones at Trax', well if you were there three years ago you would have seen a Subaru and a Mercedes both flip onto thier roofs. [/B]


Yea, ive seen at TRAX and many other trackdays 911Turbos, Scoobys, EVOs, etc etc all have bad crashes, but never seen anyone crash into anyone else in any serious way, thats my point really there ARE crashes but not casued by someone else...


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

JasonO said:


> *For a GTS to take the RWD category at TOTB3
> 
> Only then will our dominion be complete  *


Time to disconnect the rear diff on a GTR and win the front drive categorys too, lol


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Oh, tho Ron Kiddels car would get around a track VERY fast, it has absolutley NO chance of getting on a track as it runs a screamer pipe so loud as **** on full boost, so would fail the noise tests by a hell of a lot


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

SteveN said:


> *Oh, tho Ron Kiddels car would get around a track VERY fast, it has absolutley NO chance of getting on a track as it runs a screamer pipe so loud as **** on full boost, so would fail the noise tests by a hell of a lot
> *


These noise (well sound) tests are pointless. What is the point of having them on tracks when some tracks are rural? It isn't like you are disturbing anyone, and it is an inconvenience for the owner. Even if the track is near to residential or commercial areas, then let the sound be, because there are so many other sources of sound left unregulated, or regulated, but not regulated enough. One and only reason why I wouldn't/will not bother with a trackday, although they are fun (and require to buy quite a few accessories) (but then again I don't own a car).


----------



## martin-reyland (Apr 8, 2002)

sorry I mentioned the event, was not trying to provoke a slanging match...... was simply informing you guys of a cheap day.

Deano your comments about repair costs being a valid reason for not tracking the car don't wash. why bother having the car if you can't put it through its paces?

Dirk, get yourself there on the day (or the night before for a few beers) .. will take you for a spin in a 4cyl car.... hope you don't think its a snail!

martin


----------



## ColinM (Sep 29, 2002)

LSR said:


> *These noise (well sound) tests are pointless. What is the point of having them on tracks when some tracks are rural? It isn't like you are disturbing anyone, and it is an inconvenience for the owner. Even if the track is near to residential or commercial areas, then let the sound be, because there are so many other sources of sound left unregulated, or regulated, but not regulated enough. One and only reason why I wouldn't/will not bother with a trackday, although they are fun (and require to buy quite a few accessories) (but then again I don't own a car). *


It totally depends on the track, Bedford is easily the worst for sound regs. Goodwood is also pretty harsh. My nearest track is Knockhill which has no sounds rules at all. I once saw a McLaren GTR race car at a Ferrari day that was unsilenced and caused PAIN when it drove past. Almost worth losing your hearing for 

I am sure there are plenty of other tracks around with no sound rules, maybe Donnington, Croft or Silverstone ?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

ColinM said:


> *I am sure there are plenty of other tracks around with no sound rules, maybe Donnington, Croft or Silverstone ? *


Nope, all got noise regs for TRACK DAYS, every bloody track in the country to the best of my knowlege, only places where u can get away with it i think are airfields, like brunters, elvington, etc

Funny tho, to the ear a lot of westfield type cars are incredibly noisy and get thru the noise limits, wheras other cars dont seem half as loud and fail.

I think sometimes its not so much DB but the type of noise that makes it sound so loud to human hearing


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

SteveN said:


> *And the only way peoples misconceptions that skylines dont make good track cars will ever change is to show them... (as what i typed earlier was "bait" if nothing else...) *


Who are these people? Who honestly thinks that Skylines don't make a good track car?

Steve,

You may have noticed that the GTROC has hired (through ET) Brands (Indy) on 8th December. If you've got any doubts about the GT-R on track come along and learn something. Why aren't you on the list?

Martin,

Fancy joining us?


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

> For a GTS to take the RWD category at TOTB3


Easier than that....whilst a GTR is in motion slowly, dip the clutch, turn the engine off and on again, VOILA! you have RWD

Works for me anyway.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Peter said:


> *Who are these people? Who honestly thinks that Skylines don't make a good track car?
> 
> Steve,
> 
> ...


Its funny but i heard countless times people saying skylines are too big n heavy to be as good a track car as they are road/strip cars. Mainly R33 and R34 people say about. I think the misconception comes from the fact that 99% of skylines ive seen on trackdays seem to be driven quite sedatley. The 2 ronnies (RK and Rocket) im sure helped change peoples minds on the handling course at the 2 TOTBs tho... 
Theres never really been any coverage on UK television of GTRs racing either which cant help peoples ideas.
Another big reason is most people have never driven a GTR and due to pathetic press footage soooo many people are under the impression GTRs practically drive themselfs (so no fun on track).

Until you mentioned it i had no idea there was this GTR trackday TBH!
Bearing in mind i bought my GTR less than a month ago kinda explains another reason im not on the list! AND the fact ive already took it to a 1000bits for its winter of modifications so its a veeeery nice spec for next year! 

Still would be nice to go to spectate, and esp if can blag some passenger rides in some GTRs.

DEFFO think martooon should go in the Escort tho, to compare lap times if nothing else, that would either compound or totaly dispell the "good/bad track car" myth.

BTW on the GTS to win the rear drive category of TOTB, well thatd be hard with the Supra/Viper/Cossie competition, but as all it takes to make a GTR 100% RWD is the removal of the fuse to the centre diff, then you got an unbeatable RWD car there! Or whos going to be the first in the UK to put a big power RB26 in a S14a 200Sx? :smokin:


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

> These noise (well sound) tests are pointless. What is the point of having them on tracks when some tracks are rural? It isn't like you are disturbing anyone, and it is an inconvenience for the owner. Even if the track is near to residential or commercial areas, then let the sound be, because there are so many other sources of sound left unregulated, or regulated, but not regulated enough. One and only reason why I wouldn't/will not bother with a trackday, although they are fun (and require to buy quite a few accessories) (but then again I don't own a car).


bedford autodrome is about half a mile from thurleigh village, which is a quiet peaceful place. residents of thurleigh have complaned lord-knows-how-many times to jonathan palmer, the council, and the local papers about the noise, and palmer has been forced to ensure that the track is really quiet.

the thing that i dont get, is that there is a very noisy wind tunnel at the DERA (quinetic) site, also half a mile from thurlieigh, and that doesn't seem to be subject to noise restrictions.

i wish palmer would build some huuuuge earthy banks to deflect the sound.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

John Lowe said:


> *Easier than that....whilst a GTR is in motion slowly, dip the clutch, turn the engine off and on again, VOILA! you have RWD*


Forgot about that John. Rod did tell me about this little trick but it slipped my mind. Cheaper than a Attesa controller 

Did you know about this Steve (s) ?


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

Martin, ( skylines werent made for drag ) but then Escort cossies werent either............. your car is a rally slag remember your roots man !

* remember you from the old days *

To be honest if you want to purchase a low cost car and rag it around a track you can or have big balls and dont complain when you come off then fine.....

there are exceptions to this where there are expensive hobbists or cars going around the track but generally they are not heel and toeíng it !

I like track days but I can honestly say even with good drivers you can get into tricky situations, most tracks you cant even get everyone to separate due to the tightness and small distance of the track.

A lot of the larger turbos take time to spool up and by the time they do its too late for catch up.

Maybe there will be a RWD contender nextr year who knows, but lets see.

I intend to do a lot more track work next year, but not on a Trackday basis, I intend to get my race licence and go out and play properly.

I notice everyone from different clubs always provokes others out, * not just you mart  * but when people come off they are always like oh dear, lost it....... 

If you drive outside of your ability you will loose it, thats why people dont want to have to dig into their pockets to pay for things which was a few minutes of fun.

Its bad enough on the roads without speeding just due to numpties driving around normally.............


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

I can perhaps begin to understand why some people would be a little apprehensive when it comes to the driving standards on this day. 

But as anyone who has been to Bedford will tell you, Palmersport are quite strict and very professional in the way they run their trackdays. 

I went to the first Redline day and the driving standards and track manners were very high indeed. In fact it was probably the highest of any track day I have ever done! 

As Dirk said, don't worry about the £150 Novas.... but be VERY afraid of Mad Martin  

Glen and Warren came down to the last day, they will tell you what a top day out all round it was!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

*Bedford.*

It's academic anyway as most of us wouldn't last one lap at Bedford before being black flagged. I love the GT circuit (have done it 3 times) there but doubt that I'll ever drive it again unless the noise limits increase. 

Incidentally, I'll put the disclaimer in now , the Indy cicuit isn't the best circuit for the GT-R, it isn't a power circuit like Spa, or the 2 UK GP circuits but it would be interesting to see how much quicker Martin is than some of us...


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

Peter, I asked Ronnie about the noise and he said he has a baffle that he can run. Is that an option for you as well?

oh and R34Nismo, Martin does remember his roots! which is why his 'Rally slag' mobile  does about 20 trackdays to every 1/4mile event and why he refuses to set the car up to do 1/4's properly!!


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

my comment was lighter toned........

 

Honestly its no fun driving 100 miles to go out and second lap get black flagged even when you got a bung in, lets face it, bung in means less boost.

with the Bung in Less boost is needed to stay in the noise regs "Out on track" not in pit lane......


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

SteveN said:


> *BTW on the GTS to win the rear drive category of TOTB, well thatd be hard with the Supra/Viper/Cossie competition.*


 Steve, a GTS has an RB25 engine, and I see no reason why it wouldn't be competitive in the above company with the right tuning..........Stop spouting all this GTR with fuses removed  and wait and see what next year brings


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

martin-reyland said:


> *
> Deano your comments about repair costs being a valid reason for not tracking the car don't wash. why bother having the car if you can't put it through its paces?
> *


WTF do you mean they dont wash  !!!!!!!!!!

It seems your another person who thinks you need to do trackdays in order to own a fast car


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

martin is a guy i have always respected him and his old cossie taught many a lesson  skylines, scoobs and evos in the uk lol martin and kev sharp are awesome and so are their cars quarter miles and the track


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

deano said:


> *WTF do you mean they dont wash  !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It seems your another person who thinks you need to do trackdays in order to own a fast car    *


Or vice versa


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

LSR said:


> *Or vice versa      *


Excuse me ?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I'm with Deano on this, lot of unfoudned tosh being said here...
Two things that amaze me.

1) Skylines are crap on track
2) If you don't do trackdays, you don't deserve a fast car.

Well folks, that's a wrap, I've enjoyed this site but it seems our existence has been based around a false ideal!

Cem


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

JasonO said:


> *Steve, a GTS has an RB25 engine, and I see no reason why it wouldn't be competitive in the above company with the right tuning..........Stop spouting all this GTR with fuses removed  and wait and see what next year brings  *


But we talking for next TOTB, Supras with 700+bhp, Vipers with, umm, gawdknows but tuned 8litre V10s, and stripped out (and already light, 1200kg) RWD cossies with 600+bhp, it has to be some weapon of a GTS to do them! Ive seen a few in Japan that crazy, but nothing close in the UK!  

YET!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

deano said:


> *Excuse me ? *


Yea i duno what hes on about either, but no change there


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

deano said:


> *Excuse me ? *


Don't worry, it was just a stupid joke by me, which doesn't quite add up in the way I hoped when I think about it now (waste of my post)...  

Sorry (no offence intended). I've got a bad habit of making stupid posts which don't make any sense  (to myself).


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

LSR said:


> *Don't worry, it was just a stupid joke by me, which doesn't quite add up in the way I hoped when I think about it now (waste of my post)...
> 
> Sorry (no offence intended). I've got a bad habit of making stupid posts which don't make any sense  (to myself). *


Dont worry about it I thought you may have had a valid point but obviously not


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

deano said:


> *Dont worry about it I thought you may have had a valid point but obviously not    *


It depends how you think - I did, and still do, think I had a valid point IN my mind, but then my mind ain't nothing like anyone elses here (i.e. SteveN ). 

Seriously though, the point I did have is somewhat valid, but is not quite valid in the context being discussed here.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

ok NOW I'm confused!

 

Cem


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*First their was going to be a punch up*

and then we all got confused and forgot about it    

LSR. If EVER you see a row brewing mate please jump in    

Glen


----------



## 8pot (Dec 29, 2002)

In my limited experience of track driving in my stage 1 tuned gtr at Donnington I must say that I was not particularly impressed. I did the morning session in my v8 westfield and was doing around 1min 15ish secs. The gtr struggled around at 1.29 ish. I even went off on my first lap. I think you could spend a shed load of money on a gtr to make it good on a track, but you are limited as it is not really its bag. 911 carrera rs seem v. quick for such relatively little power, guess that confirms previous post that power is not anything.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

8pot, sorry, can you confirm that you're comparing a V8 Westfield to a stage 1 GTR? 

Cem


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: First their was going to be a punch up*



TOKYO said:


> *and then we all got confused and forgot about it
> 
> LSR. If EVER you see a row brewing mate please jump in
> 
> Glen *


Only if it is a physical fight  

Don't worry I have no love loss with anyone here.

My comment was only a windup @ SteveN (a cheeky boy he is!    ).

As for Skylines not being perfect track cars, well no road car is (not even 911 Turbos or cars like that), unless an Enzo, GT3 RSR, or a track-orientated car like the Radical or afforementioned Westfield. comes into the equation (because thesehas high emphasis for the track, more so than everyday driving, but a slight focus on that depending on the application). GT-Rs are a race car for the road, and a tradeoff between everything - street driving, practicality the track (some of which affects track abilities) - it is impossible to make a roadcar perfect [on the track] and do everything perfectly on a certain price (a road car can't transfer all of its characteristics onto the track). There are too many conflicts and in this world, compromises (such as practicality of the car being one of many) have to be made.

Like I said, power isn't the key to enjoyment on the track, but rather it is the chassis (and this is also vital in gettting good lap times with power, along with a good driver).

And a GT-R is more rounded than a Westfield (a W/F will do trackdays well because that was its intention).

Lets not forget the GT-R's track racing credentials.


----------



## 8pot (Dec 29, 2002)

yes I appreciate they are like chalk and cheese, but my mate has a 205 with an mi16 in it, fully trimmed that can get round in under 1.30.Also at all the track days that I have been to, I never see any GTR's. What times are the powerful ones doing around Donnington? I still think that if you want to go fast around a track there are better cars in which to do it in.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Undoubtedly, I don't think anyone would argue with that.
We're trying to disuade people from 'assuming' that the GTR is a poor track tool. 

In its relatively standard form, it's enjoyed high success at Nurburgring and in its race form, the likes of Somberg can testify to it's ability to rub shoulders with much more expensive machinery.

Is it the best track car? No.
Is it a good track car? Hell yes.

Cem


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

8pot said:


> *... guess that confirms previous post that power is not anything. *


Well sort of… Power is not everything - it’s a balance, and unless you view it like that it will be a never ending argument. My 20 year old scalextric is quicker around its track than your xxx (insert pointless comparison here).

Howsie


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*lol !!*



LSR said:


> *I've got a bad habit of making stupid posts which don't make any sense *


Now THAT is the most accurate post you have ever made !!!!!

      

J..:smokin:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: First their was going to be a punch up*



LSR said:


> *My comment was only a windup @ SteveN (a cheeky boy he is!    ) *


Are you coming on to me?       

Seriously tho, somthing pretty bloody fast and long like Silverstone or Nurburgring a properly modded skyline would be almost unbeatable.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Well I reckon*

it's time for a Latte and an Almond Croissant meself     . 

Glen


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

i have to say i think cars dont make good track weapons drivers do. you could have the fastest track capable car around but if you have a newbie at the wheel then its not going to be the quickest.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Blow Dog said:


> *Ugh - Redline trackday, and only £100?
> Sounds like an accident waiting to happen.
> 
> Cem *


Thanks for your vote of confidence there Cem  

I'd say I've been to around 50 track days. In that time I've seen the well known Trax carnage of a few years back; I've seen a Maserati in the tyres at Mallory; I've seen Porkers, a TT, Scoobies, a Merc and 'even a Skyline  ' in the barrier and gravel at the Nordschleife; I've seen a couple of cars off at Bedford and a few others I can't be bothered to write about.
My point is that EVERY one of them was due to the drivers' inability to keep his car on the road and had NOTHING to do with other cars or drivers.

In fact the one occasion I have seen two cars come together was at an Autocar day which cost £250 if I remember correctly.

So I feel you've been a little harsh and perhaps unfair on Redline readers in jumping to your conclusion.

Yes, Redline falls into the 'boy racer' magazine bracket, but that doesn't mean all its readers (or its staff for that matter) are prepubescent teens who drive like they're late for an accident when let loose on a track day...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

PS Yes, I drive a Skyline, yes I've taken it out on tracks... but only when I'm not in a hurry. I've got a Sierra for when I wanna go fast   :smokin:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *Thanks for your vote of confidence there Cem
> 
> I'd say I've been to around 50 track days. In that time I've seen the well known Trax carnage of a few years back; I've seen a Maserati in the tyres at Mallory; I've seen Porkers, a TT, Scoobies, a Merc and 'even a Skyline  ' in the barrier and gravel at the Nordschleife; I've seen a couple of cars off at Bedford and a few others I can't be bothered to write about.
> My point is that EVERY one of them was due to the drivers' inability to keep his car on the road and had NOTHING to do with other cars or drivers.
> ...


Im glad you came n said that lot, as when i said almost the same thing noone took the blindest bit of notice! lol



[email protected] said:


> *PS Yes, I drive a Skyline, yes I've taken it out on tracks... but only when I'm not in a hurry. I've got a Sierra for when I wanna go fast   :smokin: *


   



> _Originally posted by R34Nismo_
> *have to say i think cars dont make good track weapons drivers do. you could have the fastest track capable car around but if you have a newbie at the wheel then its not going to be the quickest. *


Your jus begging with that for someone to say "So whos no good on the track? GTRs or GTR owners?" lol


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

Your jus begging with that for someone to say "So whos no good on the track? GTRs or GTR owners?" lol

my comment was relating to any car type. * not sure what a GTRs is though *


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

SteveN said:


> *Im glad you came n said that lot, as when i said almost the same thing noone took the blindest bit of notice! lol*


Now I wonder why that was?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Peter said:


> *Now I wonder why that was?  *


Y'all Blinkered idiots? lolol


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

I guess that 'could' be one reason, although......


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> *I've got a Sierra for when I wanna go fast   :smokin: *


Renton just to satisfy my curiosity WHO actually owns the Sierra you or Lee ???


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

It's straight down the middle, half mine, half Lee's. 
Although with the bad luck we've been having of late, both of us kind of wish we'd never got involved!  

But when it's going, it's properly going man!


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Redline = Boy racers magazine? No, i would say it is the most complete view of tuned/styled cars in the UK. Max Power, Fast Car and Revs, I've read them all. Started with Max when i was about 14 and it still had a few people who knew something about cars on it. It turned in to the softcore shite it is now, started reading Revs and Fast Car because of their more technical content, then they went down the same "softcore porn but doesnt have the balls to say it route", now i only read Redline. Yes, if you really want 100% tuning lets go read Car, Car Conversions - oh, they dont cover Skylines or imports, infact they rarely feature a car with an ECU unless its just had Webber Alpha management added to its hybrid throttle bodies and they're doing a tech feature on how to set it up!

Redline isnt perfect, they do still feature cars which are purely about "styling" (not what i call style but there you go) and they do quite regularly get stuff wrong from a technical point of view, but they also do the most technical features, feature the most tuned cars and make the fewest glaring errors.

Dont you realise how stupid you're all sounding. "Oh redline track day, thats just gona be crap/full of nova's/dangerous" and in the same post, "lets just see how much we're the daddies at the next Ten of the Best", "Ten of the Best rules" - SAME MAGAZINE ORGANISING THEM! Most chumps with Saxo's etc couldnt take them on the track with their jap style bodykits and ton and a half of ice in the boot, so that gets rid of the proportion of the readership you're bashing.


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Part 2

Anyone that says they prefer their car for fast road use and dont see why you have to do track days to get the most out of your fast car - can you all post your postcodes cos i dont want to end up driving anywhere near you!

Track days are safer than the road because everyone is going in the same direction on the same route, theres no junctions, no traffic lights, no random lane changes for no reason and no cars going the other way. If you drive hard but within your limits on the track there is far less danger of anything getting damaged than driving hard but within your limits on the road.

I've spent most of my life racing karts and surrounded by motorsport and this arguement brings back so many memories from Knockhill with Porsche owners and kit car drivers and touring car drivers.
Got a bit of cash, got a fast RS500, go out and drive it fast
Got a wad of cash, got a Porsche 911 Turbo, got the balls to go and use it? (nope)


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Hmm.....that was a bit of a rant.


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

Getting back to the original comments: In my opinion Skylines are not particularly good track weapons. OK, there are a few exceptional drivers with well setup cars on this forum that can show most cars the way home, but for most (and I include myself in this), the Skyline is way too heavy. It's weight means it eats consumables at an alarming rate making it a very expensive day out. 

I agree with the earlier post about Trax, the Skylines were a bit processional and pedestrian. The people with me lost interest very quickly.

BTW I have done quite a few trackdays and frankly unless you are on the ragged edge, Skylines aren't much fun.

Vincenzo (running for the hills)


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skyline501 _*Vincenzo (running for the hills)  *


Its ok, im on your side, il lend u a bat, we should be safe, lol


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

SteveN said:


> *Im glad you came n said that lot, as when i said almost the same thing noone took the blindest bit of notice! lol *


Did you just hear something ??   


I want to do track days in mine because its something I want to do. Im not really too bothered about drag, but will have a couple of goes I dare say. 

However if I bought Project X and just wanted it for road use I wouldnt expect others to comment on what I was, and was not entitled to do. Its a free country, and I'll do what I bl00dy like, and if that means buying the lemon off deano and spraying it green then I should be allowed to. By all means say "I dont like that, I wouldnt do that, or if I had that car I would spend every spare moment, my last fiver and my dying breath on track with it" then that is YOUR perogative. Why is it that the internet makes people believe that they should be able to tell others what they should or shouldnt do with their lives. ????

Oh and in my opinion, a 3/4 tuned skyline (circa 750bhp) and a 3/4 tuned cossie (circa 450bhp) is a pretty unfair battle on a track. I say this as skylines can easily attain 1000bhp, whilst cossies can easily attain 600bhp. So I would leave the cossie at home and take the liner "When I wanted to go fast"  And I dont consider myself a blinkered idiot.

Also in my opinion, Redline is aimed at the high teens market, whilst fast car and max are more mid teens and revs isnt really a magazine, more a collection of adverts interspersed with some kind of incoherent bollox.  lololol

I'll take car, banzai or jap perf, loaded, and playboy as my mixture for the same effect, not that I have the time to read em, as Im always on here takin the pi$$ outta you lot !!!!    



> _Originally posted by emicen _
> 
> Track days are safer than the road because everyone is going in the same direction on the same route, theres no junctions, no traffic lights, no random lane changes for no reason and no cars going the other way.


Just out of interest, did you study 'Stating the Bleedin Obvious' at university ??  

lololol

J..:smokin:


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

bladerider said:


> * Im not really too bothered about drag, but will have a couple of goes I dare say.*


Ahhhh, I see the real Bladerider is 'coming out'     .

Blah,blah,blah,blah to rest of you's with your track this track that      .

I'm happy doing what I want to do when I want to do it and only ever bought my Skylines as fast road tools  .

I have been in Martoons Escort  at Bedford and it was big fun I can tell you's     :smokin: .

Glen


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

bladerider said:


> [BIts a free country, and I'll do what I bl00dy like, and if that means buying the lemon off deano and spraying it green then I should be allowed to.
> 
> J..:smokin: [/B]


And you could call it the " Super Apple "      

Bladey you stay away from my car you freak !


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2003)

Am with deano on this as i would never track my car apart form 1/4mile runs as i cant afford to keep fixing it plus like it too much to thrash it around a track like a cheap nova 

I think you have got the fast car bit the wrong way around!!! if you dont use it on the road whats the point in having a fast car that you only race in a circle 4 or 5 times a year??? yawn ow look its the dunlop bridge again 

On the streets is where all the fun is, i get my thrills from shutting cars down on the A roads,long straights etc in short bursts rather than trashing the engine to an inch of its life so for people who say you shouldnt have a fast car if you dont do track days is just pure bollocks!!!!

Flame hat ready, fire away PMSL


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Naturally, all these people are well aware of the activities enjoyed by many GTR owners on this forum. 

Emicen, 
No doubt your history of track excellence is a feat indeed. I, too, have enjoyed a lap or two (  ) on some of the worlds best circuits. I, too, agree that the heart of motorsport lies on the circuit. But I also have friends who've been avid club enthusiasts yet have never set foot on a circuit, and probably never will.

Their money, their choice - please don't criticise someone for doing as they will with upwards of £60,000 worth of car.

Finally, if people expect to come on to the GTR Register and claim that the GTR is a poor track tool, then they should expect the flak.

Cem


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Cem Trax is fun !!!! esp if you are in the car of all cars, the mighty Skyline !!!! Have done it for the last 4 yrs and still got my paintwork in order, its a bit like driving on the Kings/Queens highways except you are all going in the same direction (hopefully !!!) BUT you have to be even more alert and have your sixth sense working and keep your wits about you thats for sure !!!

Don't think I would get thru the noise test at Bedford but will at Donington on the 2nd of Nov if anyone wants to come along ?


----------



## Marco polo (Aug 6, 2002)

[email protected]

you think it's cool to race on public roads ????as a fellow cossie man i am ashamed of you 

People like you that race on the public roads need to be shot dead...

i witnessed a crash with 2 high powered cars racing on a dual carriage way ....one of the guys lost the car and smashed into the other one...i'm not being funny it stoped me from road racing from what i seen ....both cars were damaged and the force of the impact caused the engine to leave the car ....one of the guys died on his way to hospital... ......very sad 

i have never ever witnessed such a crash and if you was to see the state of the cars it would put you of from racing your car on the pulic roads 

i must admit ..i am no angle and have raced on the public roads in the past .... and since i witnessed this it has stoped me totaly...

i hope you won't feel bad if you was to kill some one, i hope you could live with it because i couldn't ...

theres nothing wrong with tracking a car ....ok it can be exspensive,but atleast you won't kill no one or yourself +you can fully open the car to it's full potential... thats the whole idea of track days ....to go out there and enjoy yourself ... simple....

Marco


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

hey hey hey Kepp yer hair on mate !!! Read it again and again AND AGAIN 

I SAID IT'S "LIKE" BEING ON THE KINGS/QUEENS HIGHWAY !!! IMPLYING THAT YOU HAVE TO KEEP YOUR WITS AROUND YOU AS THERE ARE COMPLETE KNOBHEADS ON THE TRACK AT TRAX AS THERE ARE ON THE PUBLIC ROADS !!!

THAT IS WHY I TAKE MY CAR TO THE PLACE WHERE THESE CARS ARE MADE TO BE, ON THE RACE TRACK. AND YOU SHOULD KNOW ME BETTER THAN THAT !!!! I AWAIT YOUR APOLOGY M8 !!!!


----------



## Marco polo (Aug 6, 2002)

Steve 

i am talking to you  it think you should look up


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: lol !!*



bladerider said:


> *Now THAT is the most accurate post you have ever made !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> J..:smokin: *


I'll reword what I said - some of my posts can be confusing for some of us!  :smokin:   

As for SteveN, don't be getting any rash ideas, and as for moi coming on to you, well you haven't even come out yet!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Just read your bit again and I am a bit more mad at what you wrote.

If you or anyone here who knows me, then you MUST know that the reason I have my Skyline GT-R is for the TRACK use and I am one of the biggest advocates for the Skyline and any other performance car to get the vehicle to a proper dedicated circuit. This way you can explore in SAFETY you and your car’s potential. 
I DO NOT ROAD RACE, there might be the odd time away from the lights, but that is that, there are too many people out there with camera’s, laser guns, and I value my license !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2003)

Sorry you feel that way marco but i dont race on the streets or built up areas only down long straight A roads etc when the roads are clear and the only thing at risk is my licence as i wouldnt put me my car or any bodie eles at risk or try ANY risky over taking stunts am not in no way trying to justify racing in anyway but it can be done safely in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Marco,

First you say:



Marco polo said:


> *you think it's cool to race on public roads ????as a fellow cossie man i am ashamed of you
> 
> People like you that race on the public roads need to be shot dead...*



And then you go on to say:


Marco polo said:


> *i must admit ..i am no angle and have raced on the public roads in the past *


I'm begining to think this forum is under provocative attack.

Cem


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: lol !!*



LSR said:


> *As for SteveN, don't be getting any rash ideas, and as for moi coming on to you, well you haven't even come out yet!*


LOL! You know u want it, you doing the gay challenge of trying to convert a straight person! (ie me)      

Even the smallest thought that id b gay is like thinking Tigger/Lisa has small tits, its jus not a chance  

Conveniantly enough theres a pic of me ****ed up with my m8s on another thread, im on the back right and low and behold who am i with, YES! Its a girl! Not, for example, a man with a bushy tash, a vest, and leather trousers and studded leather cap, lol.  









So to sum it up, your a friend of dorothys, lol  

Nah, jus messin m8. :smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey them birds would have to have it steve


Marco i have just looked at your post again and you say "I have witnessed a crash with 2 cars" then you go on to say "I have never witnessed such a crash"?????? 


Whats going on fella am very confussed???????????


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Damn straight, dont go out to make friends with the girls do ya! lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2003)

SteveN said:


> *
> 
> Damn straight, dont go out to make friends with the girls do ya! lol *


PMSL    am just a nasty pervert!!


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by Marco polo 
i must admit ..i am no angle and have raced on the public roads in the past 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ah! but if he was an angle would he be an 'a cute' one?

Vincenzo


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

What has happened to Martin's thread 
Any why is there so many Steve's? This getting really confusing 

For the record, I agree with Steve, don't agree with the other Steve and am unsure about the third Steve


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2003)

davewilkins said:


> *What has happened to Martin's thread
> Any why is there so many Steve's? This getting really confusing
> 
> For the record, I agree with Steve, don't agree with the other Steve and am unsure about the third Steve   *



LoL


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: lol !!*



SteveN said:


> *LOL! You know u want it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that picture is evidence that youre a gaylord !!!    

You arrived as one half of the slightly overweight gay white boy couple - with your partner assuming his usual position, on his knees in front of you !!   pmsl

Mr squinty white shirt had come with his lovely lady

And the two bruvvaz at the end had just finished roasting Miss Daisy and thought they would come down for some refreshment afterwards !!!!!!

mwuahahahahahahahaha !!!!

    

J.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Marco polo said:


> *[email protected]
> 
> you think it's cool to race on public roads ????as a fellow cossie man i am ashamed of you
> 
> ...


Yet your more than happy to go up Birmingham and watch all the idiots race like utter pratts that drive like theyve just stole their car !!!!!!!!!! 
Marco dont be such a a bloody hypocrit  
YOU yourself even told me about the racing you did/do past the mosque in Highgate and when I asked about the speed cameras you told me they didnt work !!!!!!!!!!


Marco NO ONE has ever said trackdays werent fun . 
Obviously you enjoy them but dont slag off people who dont choose to do them but still want to/own a fast car .


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Steve said:


> *Cem Trax is fun !!!! esp if you are in the car of all cars, the mighty Skyline !!!! Have done it for the last 4 yrs and still got my paintwork in order, its a bit like driving on the Kings/Queens highways except you are all going in the same direction (hopefully !!!) BUT you have to be even more alert and have your sixth sense working and keep your wits about you thats for sure !!!
> 
> Don't think I would get thru the noise test at Bedford but will at Donington on the 2nd of Nov if anyone wants to come along ? *


Steve - do you know if this event is still sessioned?

Simon


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

PMSL @ Bladey!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Sessions as in there are sixty or so cars on the circuit in a session and can be anything from a VW Bettle, Mini or Ford Fiesta to a Lotus Carlton, Skyline and Porcshe !!! With drivers of all ability's !


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

when I phoned to book I was told it was going to be a sessioned event - ie 20 mins track time in every hour. 

Simon


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

True, but you cannot decide which session, I had four this year and only could request two in the norning and two in the afternoon, and it's well worth it for the full GP circuit at £45-00 for 20mins. 

C U there next year then !!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I think I have been ruined by the open pit lane events late last year and early this year £90+ for eighty minutes track time dosen't seem such good value to me..............

Simon


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Swings and rounabouts old chap !! I am going to Dony next Sunday Open pit lane all day at just £80 !!!!

But for use one of the finest FULL GP circuits in the world and just to realise how good a Formula one car and driver has to be to commit to the sort of speeds that they do is awsome !!!! and at £180 for 80mins is GOOD value, but as i say Dony for £80 is even better !!!! Horses (power) for Courses !!!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Sorry Steve I thought we were talking about Donnington?!?!?

when I phoned to book for the 2nd I was told it was sessioned - if I read you right this is not the case then?

Simon


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Just got all the Dony stuff thro and guess what ? it don't say anything about sessions !! Anyway, £80 squids for a day at Dony aint bad !


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

deano said:


> *And you could call it the " Super Apple "      *


 I think "Super Snotter" has a better ring to it for a green car


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

This thread gets worse. The bedford bit has been lost altogether and there are many independant discussions going on. 
Bladey has the best post so far The Jamaican 'bruvver' sitting next to me at work found it most amusing


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Blow Dog said:


> *Emicen,
> No doubt your history of track excellence is a feat indeed.
> 
> ...........
> ...


Take it the first line was sarcasm?

Claims that the GTR is a poor track tool.....



martin-reyland said:


> *ok after reading all the posts which dirk started I could not help thinking to myself how come the skyline has become a 1/4 mile machine, surely its advanced chassis is better than that.
> 
> on the 8th of nov we are at palmers circuit in bedford, lets have some skylines showing us the way on twisty black stuff , ronnie is coming along....... any takers (not taking the pish, genuinely want you there)
> 
> martin *


Its funny but all i read from that post is someone with a fast car complementing the skyline and asking if anyone wants to come for a blast at a track day. So, realising i am in real danger of returning the thread to the original topic:

*Is anyone going to go along to have a blast with another genuinely fast car?*


----------



## Marco polo (Aug 6, 2002)

deano said:


> *Yet your more than happy to go up Birmingham and watch all the idiots race like utter pratts that drive like theyve just stole their car !!!!!!!!!!
> Marco dont be such a a bloody hypocrit
> YOU yourself even told me about the racing you did/do past the mosque in Highgate and when I asked about the speed cameras you told me they didnt work !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Deano 

I do/have been to birmingham to watch the idots race as it's something to do .like you use to go to stoke and meery hill .....but have you ever heard of me racing down there "NEVER"
EVER so get your facts right ...theres nothing wrong in watching pricks thrashing their cars..if they want to kill themsevles let them 


As for the Higate middle way ....i have tested my car there, this was at 3am in the morning, and nothing was about ....i agree tho it was still wrong ......the camars do work now tho.. i have been told since 

you stick to your road racing and i'll stick to my track days ....lol....

Marco:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

emicen said:


> *Is anyone going to go along to have a blast with another genuinely fast car? *


Did you miss the bit about noise restrictions?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

IMO everyone speeds/races on the road now n again, jus if you sensible you do it when theres nobody else around on decently straight roads where you can anticipate whats coming up next.

And bladey, you stange person, lol.

The REAL story of the pic is ME (top right), Kamal (bottom left), Viza (bottom right) and Kamals mate who i cant remember his name (top left) went to club, and the birds we didnt know till that night, but fannys the only sensible reason to go to a nightclub, and the bloke in the middle was the DJ who it was his last day there, and the club website cameraman got us all to stand there while he did some pictures to put on the website. Theres some more of us too but they soo bad there was no way i was posting them. (If you go to where my pics are hosted youl see em tho, and lots and lots of porn, lol).

I found this pic i was told was bladey, duno about gay, but deffo "special"









       

Ive had years on the RSOC BB and PF, im WELL used to matathon BB ****taking sesh's, and the HD already has millions of pics ready, lol.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

On a SLIGHTLY more serious note...

It was said about track driving is a lot about driver skill. You could say whos got the most bottle, or whos maddest, well heres why Martin Hadland (Reyland) isnt at all scared to go and take his Escort which has had more spent on it than 99% of Skylines on here out on the track and REALLY give it his all...

Cause hes a fookin nutter as these pics i jus found on my HD will show u...


























If i remember right Martin won that game with 55mph on the top of the 205 holding on with bare hands and no safety stuff...

  :smokin:


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Guys,

This thread has got to be one of the most wayward threads of late. I'm locking it now, if Martin or anybody wants to continue discussing the topic in hand, please start another thread.

SteveN,

Your post above clearly shows a guy with Downs Syndrome. Your use of that image is offensive in the extreme. Please do not post any such images again or you'll be off here, no questions.


----------

